# Traveling with partial kitchens



## talkamotta (Apr 6, 2014)

We are going for a 3 week vacation.  I have always booked full kitchens but this time I booked two timeshares with partial kitchens.  

We usually eat in the unit for most of our meals, I realize that this trip will be more meals dinning out.  We are going to Maine so it might not be much of a problem especially since I love seafood.  No Costcos but there are Sams.  

What are some suggestions you can give me?   We are flying so I cant bring my kitchen with me.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 6, 2014)

You could always stop by either a Goodwill and purchase something cheap.  Or buy something and donate it at goodwill when you leave.  There are various kitchen items available at goodwill or at a target or walmart.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2014)

Kinda depends on just how 'partial' they are. If it's just a missing oven, as we've found in several places, and there is a microwave, convenience foods are possible. A coffee maker can heat water for dry soups/ramen. A small fridge without a freezer makes frozen food difficult and ice cream impossible. But milk/cereal is certainly do-able for breakfast. If there is a cooktop, there are lots of possibilities. Just one more adventure of timesharing. Otoh, eating out isn't bad either.

Jim


----------



## ronparise (Apr 6, 2014)

One tugger travels with a crock pot, and when it was confiscated at the Manhattan Club, he learned how to prepare crock pot recipes with corning ware and a microwave

I think Id pick up a microwave cookbook and do some meal planning ahead of time. You may need an extra suitcase for some microwave pots and pans


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 6, 2014)

I would KISS, "keep it simple stupid."  If you don't have cook tops there is a lot you can do with micro waves these days.  Any grocery store will have ready to microwave meals that are already in containers to cook in.

You could also look into dehydrated and/or freeze dried meals from camping stores.  All you need for them is hot water.

I'm thinking you won't need to go to this extreme but it is an option.

I used to buy from Campmor and Cabela's has a selection.

http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear...tate=&priceFilter=&currentPage=0&colorFilter=

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...ood&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products&x=11&y=8


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 6, 2014)

You also want to find out what the resorts allow.  Is it an area ordinance or is it just a smaller unit that was available and other units in the complex have full kitchens? Are grills available?


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 6, 2014)

Many supermarket delis have prepared foods that can be the start of good meals.  You can start with a roast chicken or fried chicken and add coleslaw and MW mashed potatoes for a nice meal.  With a bag of prepared lettuce and a good dressing, the leftover chicken can become chicken Caesar salads, or you could do chicken quesadillas.  Our supermarket sells prepared taco meat, so a taco dinner just requires a MW and purchasing the shells and toppings.  Even purchasing many partially prepared foods meals will be less expensive than going out to a restaurant.  

We even find purchasing meals to go at restaurants can be an option.  Often they are big enough to split, or share a couple among the family, and we can enjoy our own beer or wine for less than purchasing at a restaurant.

We enjoy eating out, but have found there are lots of ways to eat in if you've got a MW and refrigerator.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 6, 2014)

CSXJohn -- you gave me a flash back to my past. I looked at the meals advertised in your link and saw "Mountain House" brand products. Many years ago I worked for that company and they developed those 'freeze dried' meals for the astronauts. They were amazingly good.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 6, 2014)

Back in the old days when we exchanged into the Manhattan Club (no cooktop or toaster, just a microwave), we would bring a small George Forman grill along in our suitcase.  An idea that was suggested by several Tuggers many years ago. 

One summer we stayed for 2 weeks at Manhattan Club, and cooked just about everything on that grill.  We would put bagels, or make toast in it for breakfast, and bacon cooks up great, too.  You can even fry an egg in it, if you flip it upside down and use the flat side without the ridges.  For lunch you can make grilled cheese sandwiches, pannini's or even quesadillas. For dinner, we would use it as designed and cook meats such as a grilled chicken breast, pork chops, steak, fish, just about anything.  Then, we would cook our veggies or sides in the microwave.  We ate well, and saved our money to see several great Broadway shows.

The original plan was to just leave it in NYC, but we enjoyed it so much we brought it back home.  We still use it all the time for grilling a quick chicken breast for lunch or making a pannini.

My daughter loves the small George Forman so much she asked me to send her one for her dorm in college.  She and her roommates love it because there are no pots and pans to clean up.  Just wipe it down and you're good to go.

http://www.amazon.com/George-Forema...d_sbs_k_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=19YZ0XQF9ERTP0Q79WXT


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 7, 2014)

In Maine, we have Sam's in Bangor, Augusta and Scarborough-----I'm guessing you might be near the Scarborough one?

If so, perhaps you are near Ogunquit, or Wells?

I would try to find out if they have GAS GRILLS on site------that would certainly help with cooking options !!

Have fun in Maine!

Pat


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 7, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> CSXJohn -- you gave me a flash back to my past. I looked at the meals advertised in your link and saw "Mountain House" brand products. Many years ago I worked for that company and they developed those 'freeze dried' meals for the astronauts. They were amazingly good.



It's really a small world isn't it?  

I looked back at that site because we used to buy from them for our Boy Scout camping trips.  You had a full meal for 4 in each package.  Main course, beverage and dessert.

It was very easy to eat for an entire week without refrigeration.

For an added treat I used to swing by the NASA gift shop and pick up packages of astronaut ice cream, so you can have your ice cream without a freezer.At that time they only had Neapolitan.

http://www.nasagiftshop.com/food.html


----------



## Blues (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh man, you've brought me back to my backpacking days.  I used to backpack all over the Sierra Nevada, as well as other parts of the west.  I found that, with planning, it was possible to eat fresh food (or even frozen for the first night) for 3 or 4 days.  Anything to keep from having to eat that dreaded freeze-dried stuff.  It was only on the longer trips, like week-long, that we had to resort to freeze-dried for the second half of the trip.

I can't *imagine* eating freeze-dried while in a perfectly serviceable timeshare; especially if there are decently priced restaurants nearby.

I guess that proves the old French saying, _Chacun a son gout_
(Each to their own)

-Bob


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 8, 2014)

The first week we are staying at Innseasons Resort the Falls at Ogunquit that is the resort that I am mainly concerned about.  It doesn't have much and reviews are mixed.   The next week is at Samoset which doesn't have an oven (I can live with that).  The 3rd week is in Grand Summit Resort Hotel-Attitash in New Hampshire and that has a full kitchen.  

I had to get what I could get because Maine Coast is so hard to trade into. I have wanted to go to that part of the country for a very long time and *I am so excited. *  I think of it like Banff Gate, rustic, very rustic but oh what a place to visit.  

I told Jeff I was going to bring my crockpot or my electric frying pan, I think thats what caused the earthquake and we live in Utah. :annoyed:  I want to thank you for the great ideas.  One of the things I always enjoy on vacation is the afternoon cocktail at the resort (so the fridge is very important).  One of the reasons why we don't go out for dinner.   Either buying the partially made dinners at the grocery stores,  getting take out or  soup and sandwiches are always good.  Like I said before I love seafood so going out more isn't a bad idea.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 8, 2014)

If your TS has refrigerators, then I think you'll have no trouble coming up with a few meals just by asking for doggie bags on the nights you eat out.  Most American restaurants give you so much food that it's ample for 2 meals.  

In fact, last time we went to Hawaii, we went grocery shopping on the first day and overbought because we didn't consider leftovers.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 8, 2014)

Can you check the resort web site and look at what is available in the partial kitchen? Suggestion, look at purchasing a cheap crock pot at a local retail store wants you arrive in that city.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 8, 2014)

talkamotta said:


> The first week we are staying at Innseasons Resort the Falls at Ogunquit that is the resort that I am mainly concerned about.  It doesn't have much and reviews are mixed.   The next week is at Samoset which doesn't have an oven (I can live with that).
> 
> One of the things I always enjoy on vacation is the afternoon cocktail at the resort (so the fridge is very important).  One of the reasons why we don't go out for dinner.   Either buying the partially made dinners at the grocery stores,  getting take out or  soup and sandwiches are always good.  Like I said before I love seafood so going out more isn't a bad idea.



The title of this thread made me picture you packing up your kitchen equipment at home and flying with them...

Anyway we've stayed at both Samoset and the Falls at Ogunquit.  Samoset has a good grocery store nearby (Hannaford) - not sure about Ogunquit since we drove from home with most of our needs.  The limited kitchen in Samoset is fine.  The one in Ogunquit was minimal.  I remember the indoor space was very dark, and some of the kitchen items had to be moved onto a counter to be used, and we had a hard time even fixing breakfast (which is the only meal we eat in).

The other thing I''d point out about the Falls is that your patio or balcony is not private - it's a shared one that runs along the entire length of the building.  So you can't escape cigarette fumes, or the revving of cars, since that space is right between the parking lot and your entrance.

Go out for seafood and eat the leftovers, as others have suggested - you can't go wrong!


----------



## Dandc3 (Apr 8, 2014)

ronparise said:


> One tugger travels with a crock pot, and when it was confiscated at the Manhattan Club, he learned how to prepare crock pot recipes with corning ware and a microwave
> 
> I think Id pick up a microwave cookbook and do some meal planning ahead of time. You may need an extra suitcase for some microwave pots and pans



Wow! That is a first. I have never heard of someone getting shut down by the 
Crockpot Police. Did they get it back at the end of their stay?


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 8, 2014)

Dandc3 said:


> Wow! That is a first. I have never heard of someone getting shut down by the
> Crockpot Police. Did they get it back at the end of their stay?



Yes he did.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196767


----------



## donnaval (Apr 17, 2014)

We stayed at Samoset a few years ago and the partial kitchen was good - refrigerator, cooktop and a really really good convection toaster oven.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 18, 2014)

We stayed at Lake Tahoe in a one BR with partial kitchen.  When they said Partial Kitchen....... they really meant it.  There was a refrigerator, microwave, and a sink.  No stove at all and no dishwasher.  I called down to housekeeping and they supplied us with an electric hot plate with two heating coils.  It worked our just fine for us.  Perhaps you can ask the resort if they would supply something like a hot plate.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 18, 2014)

When I was much younger and newly married, we took some camping/motel vacations.  We basically only had a couple of nickels to rub together.   When we were splurging (every other night) in a motel, we'd heat stuff up on a Coleman stove.  It worked really well.  But washing the aluminum pans in the bathroom sink really left some horrible marks.  :rofl:

We would also do popcorn in the unit.  I pitied the next people to check into the unit because it really smelled like popcorn.  :hysterical:


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 20, 2014)

*BBQ?*



talkamotta said:


> We are going for a 3 week vacation.  I have always booked full kitchens but this time I booked two timeshares with partial kitchens.
> 
> We usually eat in the unit for most of our meals, I realize that this trip will be more meals dinning out.  We are going to Maine so it might not be much of a problem especially since I love seafood.  No Costcos but there are Sams.
> 
> What are some suggestions you can give me?   We are flying so I cant bring my kitchen with me.



We have found ways to always make it work.  Do they have BBQ'S?  Any Trader Joe's around for micro meals?  Once you get there and see what is available I bet you won't have any problems at all.
Bart


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2014)

Suggestion, go native. All you need is a refrigerator for the suggestion below.

Lobster has been cheap as of late in Maine, but you have to like "lobstah" or have no allergies to shellfish to make this a part of your meal planning.

When we're on Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, the Cape and/or always Maine, we buy a pound or two of fresh lobster meat salad. It can go from $23-38 pound depending on the season and where you buy this. I'm assuming that since you'll be in Maine, it will be on the cheaper end or even less.

From this, we'll make a lot of nicely packed lobster rolls (fresh hot dog or finger rolls) with chips and coleslaw. Throw in a Coke, an Arnie Palmer and some Maine Wild blueberry ice cream and pie or watermelon.............. honey, you've got a feast and are livin' "lahge".

We love our lobstah rolls and look forward to having them as a part of our annual buffet meal down on the Cape.

You'll find seafood places all along Maine's roads advertising "fresh lobster salad or lobster meat".  The "chowdah" is good up there, too, if you find someone who doesn't over thicken with flour or cornstarch. I hate that.














-


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 20, 2014)

Ummm, what's an Arnie Palmer? Of is it Ahnie Palmah?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Ummm, what's an Arnie Palmer? Of is it Ahnie Palmah?



  Your fluency in speaking like a "Downeastah" or Bostonian is impressive. 

  An "Ahnie" is half iced tea and half lemonade.

  A John Daley is the above, but is made with sweet tea vodka or a variation(s) of the same.


Men From Maine:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Foz4Io0OeEE

(more) :  http://www.wror.com/loren-and-wally/men-from-maine.aspx


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 20, 2014)

Uhyeahuh. I picked it up wurkin' in Billerica (pronounced B'rica). I just had not heard of an Ahnie. Frappe, yes. But Ahnie or John were far too athletic for my bunch of associates. And maybe 30some years ago was before they crept into the language.


----------



## susieq (Apr 20, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Men From Maine:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Foz4Io0OeEE
> 
> (more) :  http://www.wror.com/loren-and-wally/men-from-maine.aspx





Thank you for these ... used to listen to Loren & Wally all the time ~ my favorite part of the day ~ even have *TWO *original Loren & Wally coffee mugs!! Then that horrid day when the station changed formats..........:annoyed:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2014)

susieq said:


> Thank you for these ... used to listen to Loren & Wally all the time ~ my favorite part of the day ~ even have *TWO *original Loren & Wally coffee mugs!! Then that horrid day when the station changed formats..........:annoyed:



  They are so funny. I've spurted coffee out of my nose to some of those  Men From Maine clips that I can't post here or the "Townie Tunes " (There Must Be 50 Ways to Kill a Plover).

  Yep, the format changed for a year or two, but came back to the 60s, 70s and 80s format that always worked.

  I have a piece of the broadcast tower that went down in Framingham back in the 80s due to Hurricane Bob or Gloria. I also have the dashboard statue of them and a wedding cake topper of them.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 20, 2014)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Back in the old days when we exchanged into the Manhattan Club (no cooktop or toaster, just a microwave), we would bring a small George Forman grill along in our suitcase.  An idea that was suggested by several Tuggers many years ago.
> 
> One summer we stayed for 2 weeks at Manhattan Club, and cooked just about everything on that grill...The original plan was to just leave it in NYC, but we enjoyed it so much we brought it back home.
> 
> Just wipe it down and you're good to go.



Wow!  This is our story to a T.  We also had a rice cooker.  This made 2 weeks in NYC for a family of 4 very affordable.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 20, 2014)

I am in a timeshare right now, I called to confirm if they had an oven, oh yes I was told a full kitchen.  when I got here, absolutely no cookware in the place.  not even a bowl.  they went so far as to remove the broiler ban from the stove.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 20, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> I got here, absolutely no cookware in the place.  not even a bowl.



BWAHAHAHA! Well, they weren't lying. I assure you I'd be in touch with the desk or housekeeping. Oh, and the exchange Co. would hear about it as well as the reviews.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 20, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> An "Ahnie" is half iced tea and half lemonade.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Foz4Io0OeEE
> 
> (more) :  http://www.wror.com/loren-and-wally/men-from-maine.aspx



I don't mean to hijack the thread.

But, I believe that an Arnold Palmer drink, by parts,  is 3/4 Iced Tea and 1/4 Lemonade.

Pat


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2014)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread.
> 
> But, I believe that an Arnold Palmer drink, by parts,  is 3/4 Iced Tea and 1/4 Lemonade.
> 
> Pat



OFGS ............ there are variations. This is our local recipe and how we make it around my area. YMMV depending on the tea & lemonade (and/or simple syrup v. granulated sugar, etc. ) one uses.. Just pour the stuff in to taste and enjoy. 

Sort of like chocolate chip cookies or "Toll House cookies" ; everyone has their own favorite recipe, but in the end, you get cookies with chocolate chip pieces (with or w/o walnuts).







-


----------

